# Puppies 7.5 weeks old



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Gosh they grow so fast! I am sure we just placed another male and when she is ready I will let her make the announcement but until then my lips are sealed  So one male left I feel like I am placing my children! If it was up to me I would have kept all 5 but with the baby and my husband beating his head against the wall at the mention of it...... I will settle for two! :hammer:

Riot is playing mom to the puppies and nurses they every chance she gets, the puppies don't care if nothing comes out I think they just like the comfort of it. general was in the yard but he gives the puppies about 5 feet of clearance when he can, we will like them later but for now they BUG!

Barca is so cute!

















Riot trying to nurse puppies

















Xena (holly you think of a name yet?)









Xena, Barca, and Crixus

















Puppies!

















Spartacus

















Crixus with Barca and Spartacus

















Varro and Xena









They wore out Riot, it's hard nursing puppies! lol
Riot will never have puppies but if she did I know she would be a good mom.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They are so adorable! lol at Riot.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Those pic's are fantastic!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

soooo which one is left so I know what I'm gonna name him?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lisa, they look GREAT!!!!! Which one is left? I'm not sure if we're ready for a new pup, but I am going to be in the market for a male.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Those pictures are adorable! I miss puppies!!! When I first got Jake, Daisy thought she was his mom too and wanted to nurse him n clean him n everything but shes spayed, now he's much bigger then her but she still likes to clean both of my boys


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

My female Rotti who's spayed tried to nurse my cats kittens lol it was wayy too funny she was soo gentle though lol THey are looking great Lisa


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG toooooooo cute! I love that brindle girl, Holly is so lucky


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Omg what sweeties!!!!!!!

I just love Varro, what a sweet little face! And Crixus, omgz what a looker!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are precious!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Lisa, they look GREAT!!!!! Which one is left? I'm not sure if we're ready for a new pup, but I am going to be in the market for a male.


All the males are really nice so I have no clue which one I am keeping yet. I am going to evaluate the puppies in about 7 weeks and decide who I want and then the other males I will decide who goes where. If you get a puppy from me I want to make sure it is the right one for you and not just give you one based on color. Last time I kept a pup for color I got a 55lbs door stop! lol 
I am leaning towards keeping the black mask puppy but again they are all so nice I need more time to decide.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics they're so frickin cute


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man they grow fast! I just went and picked up my new car yesterday so that I can drive out and get my kid!

No I haven't thought of a call name or registered name for her lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Such cuties! I can't wait 'til July then September


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

congrats girl!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

O M G Lisa those pics are awesome, gawd these pups are gonna be great  Oh I love them all


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww! They're so precious!! I love em all, esp the lil girl Holly's gettin! Yay! Holly's drivin out there! Wish I could come play with the puppies! They look awesome Lisa! Congrats on a beautiful litter, and how sweet is that, Riot tryin to nurse em!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

They're all absolutely stunning!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

man those are some huge pups! they look healthy and happy!!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good picks Lisa, I have to say Riot is my favorite one of out of all of them lol, she seems to have a real fun personality. Your pups are looking good I can't wait to see pictures of the one(s) you keep when full grown


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

lol riot is funny? So how old were the puppies when they actually stopped nursing from mom?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

awesome pps they look so good.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> man those are some huge pups! they look healthy and happy!!


They look so big because Riot is so small! Riot is not even 20lbs at a year old she looks like a 4 month old puppy. I was looking at the pictures after you said they were big and they do look huge compared to Riot! lol



Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> lol riot is funny? So how old were the puppies when they actually stopped nursing from mom?


The were weaned at about 3.5 to 4 weeks, I had to get Siren back into shape for the show and she was sick of them already. They still try and nurse on all my females dogs and once on general! lol


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

so many pups!! i want another one


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

What a GREAT litter... All my heavy jocko dogs grew really fast too.. There were a couple of brutes (those pups just bigger than everyone else) but for the most part they all just topped out faster than other bloodlines, from 35-65lbs they seem to grow almost wolflike fast, ready to live. Looks like your pups are very similar, lets me know it wasn't just my dogs, its that heavy Jocko... I love your dogs, I am missing out already


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful babies!! Hard to decide who they look more like...lol

I see alot of both parents in them!! Love the brindle!!!!!!!


I'll have to post some pics of their cousins!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> The were weaned at about 3.5 to 4 weeks, I had to get Siren back into shape for the show and she was sick of them already. They still try and nurse on all my females dogs and once on general! lol


OMG I bet that was too funny.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LadyRampage said:


> Beautiful babies!! Hard to decide who they look more like...lol
> 
> I see alot of both parents in them!! Love the brindle!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll have to post some pics of their cousins!!


Good to have you on here!! yes you have to post pictures of the other puppies you have!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> They look so big because Riot is so small! Riot is not even 20lbs at a year old she looks like a 4 month old puppy. I was looking at the pictures after you said they were big and they do look huge compared to Riot! lol
> 
> The were weaned at about 3.5 to 4 weeks, I had to get Siren back into shape for the show and she was sick of them already. They still try and nurse on all my females dogs and once on general! lol


People have always said I was crazy except the vets I worked for, when I told them my pups were weaned at 4 wks.. Little bitters tearin up the mamma.. Its so cool to see the same traits in the rare strong Jocko line dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have never had luck with a bitch wanting to nurse past 3-4 weeks. Yes the puppies can tear up a bitch and I have no problem weaning early for that reason. I like my girls to go back to normal not have big boobs the rest of their life. The dogs I have bred if you look at them you would never know they had a litter.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I have never had luck with a bitch wanting to nurse past 3-4 weeks. Yes the puppies can tear up a bitch and I have no problem weaning early for that reason. I like my girls to go back to normal not have big boobs the rest of their life. The dogs I have bred if you look at them you would never know they had a litter.


you and Cheryl . Very wonderful litter, when are you gonna give me a job with helping around with your dogs!?!? LOL!


----------

